# Datu Shishir Inocalla coming to Buffalo, NY



## Emptyglass (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi everyone:

Datu Shishir Inocalla will be teaching a 
seminar on Modern Arnis at the Red Dragon School of Martial Arts, on 
Sunday, November 16 from 2 - 5pm. The seminar cost is $39 paid on or 
before Saturday, November 15 and $49 at the door. Make payments to Sifu 
Gott and payable to Red Dragon School MA. The Red Dragon School is 
located 3 doors away from Sears. Datu Shishir will be assisted by his 
Canadian representative Mr. John Tirone. 

The Red Dragon School is located in the McKinley Mall, in Blasdell, NY, 
just south of Buffalo. It has easy access by auto from the NYS Thruway, 
I-90 via exit 56, plus NYS 5 and US 20 and 20A. Sifu Bob Gott, will be 
the seminar host and he can be reached by phone at 716-822-0222 or by 
mail at: 

One McKinley Mall 
3701 McKinley Parkway 
Blasdell, NY 14219 

This is going to be Datu Shishir's first seminar in the Buffalo area. 

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2003)

Travel Directions: 
If you're driving from the NY State Thru-Way: 
Exit 56 to Milestrip Road East 

If you're driving from Route 219: 
Rt. 219 to Milestrip Road, West to McKinley Parkway 

If you're driving from Route 5: 
Rt. 5 to Route 179 East/Milestrip Road East to McKinley Parkway 

If you're driving from Route 20: 
Rt. 20 to McKinley Parkway, North 

You can also get driving directions at http://mappoint.msn.com 

The Red Dragon School is in the wing near Sears. If you are coming from Sears, it'll be on your left. If from the main enterance by Garfields, go in until you hit the first branch on the left....it'll be about halfway down towards Sears on the right. Sifu Gott is a very nice and polite individual, and the school has a good sized training floor. 

peace.


----------



## Red Blade (Nov 18, 2003)

How did the seminar go?


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 24, 2003)

can we get a review of the event?


----------

